# Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Zeigt doch mal Euer Lieblingsfoto des vergangenen Jahres!


Meines ist das hier, ein toller Tag mit dem Boot auf meinem Lieblingsgewässer :k








Jetzt seid Ihr dran #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Sehr ergonomischer Rutengriff:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Und ich dachte der erste Spruch kommt wegen dem Onkelz Aufkleber 

Los Flo, Du bist dran


----------



## karpfenbrausi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und ich dachte der erste Spruch kommt wegen dem Onkelz Aufkleber
> 
> Los Flo, Du bist dran



na solange Du nicht so Boot fährst, wie der Sänger Auto...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Und ich dachte der erste Spruch kommt wegen dem Onkelz Aufkleber
> 
> Los Flo, Du bist dran



http://img22.*ih.us/img22/3748/img0077mp.jpg

Ausführung mehr als mangelhaft, aber ein spektakulärer Biss an der Oberfläche und eine super Überraschung im  "Forellenbach"#6


----------



## maesox (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Zwar keines mit Fisch aber hier eines von Ende Oktober 2009: Swimbaitfischen kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit :







VG
Matze


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Tolle Bilder Jungs #6


----------



## Domi-2 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@ maesox

Boa echt Hammer das Bild. :m:m:m


----------



## brokel87 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

hab auch nen schönes...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

http://img716.*ih.us/img716/7143/069x.jpg


Ich wollte ja die erste Ausfahrt nehmen:q


----------



## Reisender (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Vor 2 Wochen auf Fehmarn....5 Grad Minus am Abend und Windstill.....:m :m

Kurz vor dem Gefrieren der Ostsee, und an der Rute hängen 170g Blei um durch das Treibeis zu kommen....:m:m 

Einfach Geil......zu sehen wie langsam das Wasser zum Stillstand kommt .......


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Geile Bilder! 
Und schön zu sehen das die Größe der Fische nicht alles ist wenn man 
nach dem Foto des Jahres fragt! genau das macht Angeln aus #6


----------



## Reisender (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@Torsk_NI

:vik: Haken brauchst du ja nicht, denn deine Gummis schmecken ja auch so .....:m:m:m

Und recht hast du, Angeln macht nicht nur Fisch aus, sondern das was man fühlt und lebt....:vik:


----------



## bafoangler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Letzten Winter wars auch kalt....


----------



## Gloin (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Nicht so schön wie die vorherigen Bilder, aber definitiv hoher Erinnerungsfaktor...




Gefangen auf Storm-Wobbler...
"Always think like a fish - no matter how werd it gets!"#6

Oder um es mit den Worten von "Reisender" zu sagen:
"Angeln macht nicht nur Fisch aus, sondern das was man fühlt und lebt...."


----------



## zanderohli (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

So das ist meins


----------



## Glenneangler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Das ist mein Lieblingsfoto weil es mein erster Zander überhaupt war!


----------



## Nolfravel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Moin,

Zwei, beide ohne Fisch.
Angeln ist Leidenschaft:l
Beide an der Ostseeküste beim Meerforellenangeln.




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@ Glenneangler

PetriHeil zum Ersten, auf das es 2010 noch ein paar mehr werden #6

@ all

Tolle Bilder :l


----------



## King Wetzel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

hallo leute 
schöne pic´s hab ihr da gemacht 
das sind meine schönsten bilder von 2009 mein größter hecht und zu gleich auch mein 2ter überhaupt :vik: meine 50 er bafo und nen regenbogner auf fliege


----------



## KHof (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Und hier kommt eins!
Sösetal Vorsperre bei Nacht mit Vollmond, bei klirrender Kälte.

Klaus


----------



## kleinerdorsch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Supi Bilder!!!!
Hab auch noch eins :k.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

na, dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## Reisender (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



KHof schrieb:


> Und hier kommt eins!
> Sösetal Vorsperre bei Nacht mit Vollmond, bei klirrender Kälte.
> 
> Klaus




Hammer Bild......wie gemalt :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Reisender schrieb:


> Hammer Bild......wie gemalt :vik:



Echt der Hammer #6


----------



## daci7 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



KHof schrieb:


> Und hier kommt eins!
> Sösetal Vorsperre bei Nacht mit Vollmond, bei klirrender Kälte.
> 
> Klaus



geiles bild! :m
haste da nachbearbeitet?


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Voila- Domrep im März letztes Jahr- einfach HAMMER!


----------



## Nolfravel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



KHof schrieb:


> Und hier kommt eins!
> Sösetal Vorsperre bei Nacht mit Vollmond, bei klirrender Kälte.
> 
> Klaus


 

Woooow#6
Absolutes Hammerbild#6#6#6:k


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## KHof (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Danke für die Blumen!

Das Bild ist echt, nur nach dem Verkleinern leicht nachgeschärft und etwas beschnitten. Der leichte rote Schimmer auf den Eiskristallen im Vordergrund stammt von den Rücklichtern eines vorbeifahrenden Autos.
Das Ganze mit einer langen Belichtungszeit (Etwa 30 sec.) bei -20 Grad.

Hier kommt wirklich einiges zusammen an guten Bildern. Ich finde es gut daß nicht nur Fischbilder gezeigt werden. Angeln ist doch mehr.

Klaus


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@ anglermeister17

Ich hab das mal für Dich hübsch gemacht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@Torsk: many thx!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ anglermeister17
> 
> Ich hab das mal für Dich hübsch gemacht.




Ach bei Jens ist da schon Hopfen und Malz verloren...:q:q:q:q


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Flo, wie viele Leute haben das schon gesagt- und wurden Lügen gestraft!


----------



## miosga (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Ein etwa 50cm Karpfen bei super Sonnenwetter im Sommer, an unserem Privatteich gefangen.

@ KHof
echt super geiles Foto #6


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Nabend!

Sind ja schicke Bilder dabei. Vor allem die Abendszenen gefallen mir besonders gut.

Hier habe ich meinen Kumpel beim drillen eines schönen Karpfens im Sonnenuntergang fotografiert.

Viele Grüße


Marcus


----------



## Seatrout (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Das ist mein Bild des Jahres.

Zwar nix besonderes ,aber schön


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Na dann will ich auch mal


----------



## KHof (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Schöne Flamme!
Gut bei der Kälte draußen.

Klaus


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

zwei habe ich noch


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Dann will ich auch mal
Sommerurlaub Nord- Dänemark beim abendlichen Angeln.
Trotz weniger Fische total entspanntes Angeln! 
Dieses Jahr wieder:vik:
Petri Jochen


----------



## Norge Fan (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Norwegen/Steigen 2009                          




Gruß #hRenè


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



KHof schrieb:


> Und hier kommt eins!
> Sösetal Vorsperre bei Nacht mit Vollmond, bei klirrender Kälte.
> 
> Klaus



Das bild ist soo krass!
Natürlich stechen auch noch andere Bilde heraus! #6

Uff Mein Bild 2009?
Ich weiß nicht, gibt da so ein paar mehr Bilder die ich hochladen könnte, aber ich beschrenke mich vorerst mal auf 2 

Ich weiß auch nicht, aber der Hecht hat`s mir echt angetan...
Ich pers. finde, er besitzt eine Wunderschöne Zeichnung,
Dann der Biss, an einem Tag wo echt nichts ging...
Einer meiner Fische 2009
http://img718.*ih.us/img718/6366/kopievonp1040764.jpg

Dann noch das Bild. Es war ein unvergesslicher Tag, leider knapp am Fisch vorbei, aber bei solchen Aufnahmen ist das sowieso 2-Rangig...Hauptsache man kommt raus und genießt diesen Sport!
http://img717.*ih.us/img717/2663/dsc00485.jpg


----------



## mauser (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Ich hab auch mal zwei besondere Bilder rausgesucht:m


----------



## Seb83 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mein Foto 2009 ist dieser kleiner Gierschlund, hatte ca. 18 cm und damit der beste Beweis das sie sich bei uns im Gewässer fortpflanzen :m (und er kennt jetzt schon einen Blinker:vik: )





30 g Efzett


der zweite Biss war dagegen eher lustig |bigeyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Von 2009 habe ich gleich 3 Lieblingsfotos.....:m














http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/bilder/2009/sommer/hecht117_13.08.2009.JPG


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Super Idee Kai und Danke an alle, sind schon richtig viele schöne Bilder zusammen gekommen. Macht die Warterei auf besseres Wetter etwas angenehmer, wenn man sich schöne Bilder ansehen kann.

Meine zwei schönsten "fischigen Bilder" zeigen meinen Lieblingsfisch in ganzer Pracht.

Diese hier finde ich sehr schön, weil der Hecht einfach super gezeichnet war und es der erste größere Fisch war, den auch mein Vater mal "live" bewundern konnte, bevor er zurück durfte Ihm verdanke ich auch diese tolle Bild.
http://img62.*ih.us/img62/7005/93eresox.jpg

Das zweite Bild ist Dank zweier sehr hilfsbereiter Karpfenangler entstanden, ohne die ich niemals zu solch schönen Bildern, meines bisher größten Hechtes gekommen wäre. Ein echt geniales Erlebnis!

http://img34.*ih.us/img34/4094/pbhechtmit114cmund12kgi.jpg

Das letzte Bild zeigt das "drum herum" des Angelns und was man nicht alles entdecken kann, wenn man aufmerksam ist.

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/1849/froschimkrautii.jpg


----------



## snofla (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/783/img7097o.jpg​

einfach tolle Zähne


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mein Foto 2009 eine Wollhandkrabbe hat den Gummifisch voll genommen.Nicht schön aber lustig|supergri
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/6824/1001040.jpg


----------



## Stauvie (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

ich konnte dieses jahr unseren nachwuchs ein wenig beobachten.

war weit interessanter die kleinen beim jagen zu beobachten als zu angeln.


----------



## schrauber78 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Stauvie schrieb:


> ich konnte dieses jahr unseren nachwuchs ein wenig beobachten.
> 
> war weit interessanter die kleinen beim jagen zu beobachten als zu angeln.



Ich hab den Zwerghecht auf dem ersten Bild gefunden! Hab ich jetzt die Waschmaschine oder den Kühlschrank gewonnen? :q

P.S.: Schöne Bilder


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Was für Bilder, Top! #6


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Ihr werdet euch sicher fragen, was zur Hölle an dem Foto toll ist... Also, das war bei meinem Geburtstagsangeln am Abend des 4.9... Die Strömung war heftig, es war laut unter dieser Autobahnbrücke, das Wasser nur schwer zu erreichen durch die Steine, ich hab mir den Arsch abgefroren in der Nacht und außer einigen Grundeln haben wir in dieser Nacht auch nichts gefangen, aber wir haben gegrillt, Jacky getrunken und Spaß gehabt!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Geil bassey, Brücktreffen können wir Hannoveraner auch


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Brückenangler vereinigt euch ^^


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mein Lieblingsraubfischbild aus 2009 ist das hier:






Die 118er Rubenshechtdame wurde von einem Freund gefangen und einem anderen Freund fotografiert. Ich selber war nicht in dem Boot, darf aber das Bild trotzdem einstellen.

Der Fisch ist toll, aber noch toller war Christians Freude. Der strahlte tagelang heller, als eine 10.000er Osram, dem hätte man auch mit einer Brechstange das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen!


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hier kommt meins:


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Sorry bekomme das Bild nicht hochgeladen. 

Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## xxxtside (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

colorkey





zetti von tokker - back to basic!


----------



## The fishwhisperer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

klasse Fotos #6#6#6


----------



## firemirl (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Das ist meine beiden Lieblingsbilder aus 2009...............

Einmal meine Hausstrecke mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen...
und das zweite bei ''Vater Rhein''...


----------



## shad75 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hier sind ein paar Fotos von mir,bewusst ohne Fische...


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Echt der Hammer was hier so auf den Festplatten schlummert #6


----------



## huhu77 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hier ein Pic mal von mir....
Von wegen Brückenangler..
 ich find es echt nicht schlimm unter ner Brücke zu wohnen...:q


----------



## LocalPower (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



huhu77 schrieb:


> Hier ein Pic mal von mir....
> Von wegen Brückenangler..
> ich find es echt nicht schlimm unter ner Brücke zu wohnen...:q



Bild Nummer 3 ist genial komponiert #6


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Ein Plattbauchlibellen - Weibchen. Sie ließ sich durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen und hat genauso viele Karpfen gefangen wie ich :q


----------



## j4ni (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

So, da es ja nur eins sein soll, nach langem hin und her mein Bild 2009. Gründe warum ich es ausgesucht habe: Bildaufbau, Stimmung und Geschichte dahinter passen für mich einfach!
http://img709.*ih.us/img709/339/silbersee.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Auch noch eins ohne Fisch:

​


----------



## Andal (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Wäre echt mal interessant, wie viele Silberseen es so in Deutschland gibt!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Bild 1 und 2 innerhalb von 20min in Dresden aufgenommen.

Auf Bild 3 ein Abendsegler der uns beim Ansitz in die gespannte Schnur flog, im Wasser landete und auf unsere Stelle zugepaddelt kam. Zu nass zum Weiterflug wurde das Tierchen erstmal trockengelegt, und nachdem es uns nochmal ordentlich angekeift hatte ist es an meinem Arm hochgeklettert und von der Schulter aus durchgestartet! Ein Bild für die Götter!


----------



## j4ni (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hehe, der auf dem Foto ist der bei Düsseldorf. Wobei es bestimmt "bei Düsseldorf" schon drei Silberseen gibt...


----------



## wacko (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Meine Lieblingspics vom letzten Jahr:
http://img205.*ih.us/img205/184/dsc00124u.jpghttp://img168.*ih.us/img168/415/dsc00126p.jpg
Ein schöner Tag am See mit den Kumpels... was kanns besseres geben? (auch wenn ich da nicht viel gefangen hab )


----------



## FelixT (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Naa, nach einem Jahr in Finnland als Austauschschüler fällt es mir schwer ein schönes, ausdruckstarkes Foto zu wählen, aber es ist mir gelungen:
Ich beim Eisangeln auf der Ostsee, und einmal mit unseren Hunden und dem Schlitten...
Bei minus 15-20 Grad, macht es einfach Spass Barsche und Rotaugen zu angeln 









LgFelix


----------



## fishcatcher99 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mein kleinster Barsch !  






:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Wheelinger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Meine kommen aus dem Urlaub im Juni 2009 am Peenestrom. 

Mein erster Meterhecht (101 cm), den größeren später habe ich vor lauter Aufregung vergessen zu fotografieren.




Die Auswirkungen dieses Tages ...




Und der darauffolgende Tag auf der "Heimreise" in unseren Hafen, sehr malerisch ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*






Mein Lieblingsbild aus 2009


----------



## tok plaa (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*











Die Highlights aus 2009


----------



## Dart (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mein Favorit


----------



## BigGamer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

wow sieht sehr geil aus:m


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hi,
Ich habe so schöne Bilder , aber die kann ich , oder besser darf ich laut Forenregel bestimmt nicht einstellen :q
Daher ein paar Bilder vom Leukermeer 
Gruß Udo 
ps.oder sind oben ohne Bilder erlaubt ? :q


----------



## crazyracer22 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mein schönstes Foto ist von unserem Forellengewässer


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe so schöne Bilder , aber die kann ich , oder besser darf ich laut Forenregel bestimmt nicht einstellen :q
> ps.oder sind oben ohne Bilder erlaubt ? :q



Kommt darauf an, von einer gutaussehenden Frau, JA, von Dir, NEIN!:q:q


----------



## hechti666 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Petri!
Endlich mal ein sinnvoller Treat mit wirklich schönen und auch stimmungsvollen Bildern, weiter so!
Von mir gibt es meine 2 ungewöhnlichsten Beifänge beim Hechtangeln in 2009! 
Beide Aale hatten gebissen und waren nicht gehakt!


----------



## TioZ (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

WOW.. das nenn ich mal Beifang. Da müsste man sich überlegen ob man nicht gezielt mit der Spinnrute auf Aal loszieht.

Tolle Fische

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, von einer gutaussehenden Frau, JA, von Dir, NEIN!:q:q



Ich glaube das du von mir keins sehen willst :q
Schäme mich ja selber immer wenn ich oben ohne Bilder von mir sehe :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Das ist der dickste Aal den ich je gesehen habe! Ich habe immer nur Erzählungen gehört "dick wie ne Bierdose", aber jetzt seh ich mal so einen! WOW!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@hechti666

Brummer!!|bigeyes

Der Arendsee war schon vor der Wende als Großaalgewässer bekannt, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kamen da einige DDR-Rekordfische her!

Gruß in die Altmark!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@Bassey

Redest du von Udos Nacktfotos oder wat meinste?:q


----------



## Bassey (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Bassey
> 
> Redest du von Udos Nacktfotos oder wat meinste?:q



Ich kann nix dafür wenn du das so versaut interpretierst! :q


----------



## unloved (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

http://img202.*ih.us/i/sv400012.jpg/http://img202.*ih.us/img202/3994/sv400012.jpg

Der Wurm hatte einen Haken  Aufgenommen im Urlaub in Schleswig


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

hi leute,

der thread gefällt mir... sehr schöne bilder die ihr hier zeigt!! #6

das sind meine lieblingsbilder aus 2009...


Sonnenaufgang am Baggersee

http://img714.*ih.us/img714/8132/bild0594.jpg

Schuppenkarpfen

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/9650/p1280275.jpg


----------



## Shadrap (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Ein Foto aus dem letzten Urlaub. Kurz vor Sonnenaufgang am See:


----------



## angelpfeife (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Also das ist mit Abstand das geilste Foto das ich je gesehen hab|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes. Genial#6#6


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hi, hier ist meins aus 2009,
vielleicht sehen sich die Beiden ja in 10 Jahren wieder, dann als ebenbürtige Gegner?

Grüße JK


----------



## Tommy82 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@Shadrap

Jupp finde es auch Klasse #6



@ Lil Torres

Dein erstes Bilde gefällt mir auch sehr gut #6


----------



## Baddy89 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Wow, das letzte Bild ist echt beeindruckend. Wahnsinn.

Schön in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## locotus (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Dann will ich auch mal. Das Bild erinnert mich an zwei wunderschöne Wochen am Gardasee. Aufgenommen beim Besuch der Grotta Cascata Varone.


----------



## toschi. (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Ohne Fisch und ohne Wasser 

Das Foto habe ich am 11. September aufgenommen.6 Wochen zuvor konnte man hier noch Fisch fangen |bigeyes


----------



## King Wetzel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@ toschi wo ist das wenn ich fragen darf 
PS. alles sehr schöne bilder hier 
MFG Henry


----------



## Der_Glücklose (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hi 

echt der Hammer was hier teilweise abgeliefert wird #6

aber das ist für mich nicht zu übertrumpfen #6

Anhang anzeigen 128105


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Schöne Bilder habt ihr gemacht.#6

Ich hab auch mal geschaut.


----------



## Stauvie (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@Glückloser:

dat hab ich auch gedacht, als ich das bild sah. wem die aufnahme kein lächeln aufs gesicht zaubert, der ist nicht normal.

edit: schrauber: gewonnen hast du meine spam-mails. musst mir nur deine mail addi geben, dann leite ich sie regelmässig an dich weiter


----------



## slowhand (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich habe immer nur Erzählungen gehört "dick wie ne Bierdose", aber jetzt seh ich mal so einen! WOW!!!



Ich seh' sowas jeden Tag...im Spiegel...|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Bassey (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Bist du still! Das war echt keine Absicht! Wehe der Fahnder bekommt das mit!


----------



## unloved (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Damit steht das Ferkel des Jahres schon fest - genial


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@Glückloser

Absolut richtig!

@ all

sind wieder echte Schmuckstücke dazu gekommen, alle Achtung #6


----------



## zesch (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*






der beste Aaltag des Jahres 2009  (für mich)

Gruß
zesch


----------



## bacalo (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Klasse Trööt:m,

auch ohne Fisch(e) super Momentaufnahmen.

Wenn ich das eine oder andere Bild betrachte und dabei aus dem Fenster sehe |uhoh: sehne ich das Frühjahr/ den Sommer herbei.


----------



## AWU13 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@Toschi

Wir haben uns nicht zufällig gesehen???:q
Schönes Foto, besser als meines....






...sehr schöne Bilder hier, macht Spass!

LG vom Edersee


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

WOW, da sind wunderschöne Aufnahmen dabei!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@ AWU13

Ich hab Dein Bild mal eingebunden, dann kann man es 
direkt sehen ohne viel klicken zu müssen.

Gruß

PS: Tolle Aufnahme #6


----------



## AWU13 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@Torsk_NI
Dankeschööön, macht gleich mehr her#6.
LG


----------



## Udo561 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hi,
ich vermisste den Sommer so , gibt doch nicht schöneres als am oder auf dem Wasser #6
Und selbst im Garten lässt sich dann hier in NL aushalten , ich muss nicht extra in den Süden 
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## fishingchamp (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@toschi. und AWU13

Wuppertalsperre?
Da kenne ich nämlich ähnliche Fotos. Da war dieses Jahr echt wenig Wasser drinne!!


----------



## StefanN :) (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Sehr schöne Fotos dabei jungs!

Ich hab auch ein paar schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen des letzten Jahres:

http://img22.*ih.us/img22/3358/img1451sz.jpg

Außerdem:

http://img442.*ih.us/img442/7528/img1388y.jpg

Und:

http://img641.*ih.us/img641/5647/img1493i.jpg

MfG Stefan


----------



## Dirk170478 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Supergute Bilder dabei!

Hier mal mein Lieblingsbild 2009:

http://img524.*ih.us/img524/940/salmonidenbrder2009.jpg


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Bassey schrieb:


> Bist du still! Das war echt keine Absicht! Wehe der Fahnder bekommt das mit!


 

Ich bin ja kein Arsch und verpfeif dich nicht.
Aber das MUSS er einfach mitbekommen:q:q:q
Das wird ganz eindeutig mindestens Ferkel des Monats(so bin ich da raus:q), wenn nicht Ferkle des Jahres.

Hier sind wirklich einige Bilder bei denen man nur "woooow" sagen kann.#6#6#6




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Lil Torres (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@StefanN

das dritte bild von dir ist echt genial!! #6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@StefanN: echt super stimmige Bilder! gefallen mir sehr gut!
#r​


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hui da sind ja wieder tolle Bilder dazu gekommen!
Die Landschaftsfotos sind klasse und Dirks Forellenjäger eh nur schwer zu toppen #6


----------



## Kampflaus (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

hi,
echt schöne Bilder dabei#6
Hier das ist mein Lieblingsbild


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Nr.1 Genehmigter Einkauf ^^ bei der Frauen Abgeben und Angelgeräte kaufen Aktion            von A&M Angelsport am Monrepos See in Ludwigsburg
Nr.2 Schöner Fisch
Nr.3 Tolle Stimmung am See


----------



## Lindi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Moin,|wavey:
Hier ist meins : Die Elbe Bei Hitzacker Im Novenber 
Grüsse aus Uelzen
Lindi


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Keine Angst, Bassey, ich hab schon mindestens 12 schlimmere Ferkeleien...:m


----------



## Bassey (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Keine Angst, Bassey, ich hab schon mindestens 12 schlimmere Ferkeleien...:m



Gut, Ich bin ja auch schon dabei glaub ich, musst ja keine 2 Dinger nehmen


----------



## Hausmarke (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Moin,
Fehmarn Juli 09...


----------



## bacalo (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Die Vögel!



Auf der Rückfahrt eines Angelkutters.


----------



## StefanN :) (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

 hab da gerade noch n bild gefunden  

http://img121.*ih.us/img121/631/img3139e.jpg


----------



## AWU13 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@bacalo

Super Bild#6

...darf man es verwenden?#d


----------



## maxe-hh (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

echt, absolute hammer bilder. toller thread

eins meiner liebsten ist das


----------



## AWU13 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Schöner Heckenschnitt, Labrador oder Retriever?


----------



## maxe-hh (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

werder noch, sie ist nen cane corso.


----------



## toschi. (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@ Shadrap : Suuuper Aufnahme :m
@ King Wetzel, @Fishingchamp :

Die Aufnahme von AWU13 und mir zeigt die Niederwerber Bucht am Edersee.

Gruß  Thorsten


----------



## consi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hier mein Bild of the year 2009:
Aufgenommen am Löwensee:


----------



## King Wetzel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

achso danke 
MFG Henry


----------



## AWU13 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@enorm
werder ist doch nicht schlecht:q
LG


----------



## jimmie8882 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Here we go ... Meta Somarvikari (auf Deutsch Angelurlaub) in Schweden.


----------



## AWU13 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

JaJa, die NaseLangMacher:q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mitte September konnte ich morgens um kurz vor 6 Uhr beim Sonnenaufgang auf Fehmarn diese schöne silberne Ostsseeschönheit fangen...


Anhang anzeigen 128220


Mit dem Morgenrot im Hintergrund,ist das schon ein ziemlich gelungenes Bild.


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Was für ein Fisch #6

Jungs, ganz großes Kino was hier abgeht!


----------



## Koalano1 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Morgen! 
Da sind echt eine Menge super Bilder dabei! Ich will mehr sehen#6
Mal schauen, was sich bei mir auf der Fp noch so befindet...
Gruss 
Koala


----------



## bafoangler (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Nicht das schönste, aber das beeindruckendste Bild und Erinnerung an das Highlight von 2009  |bigeyes


----------



## Udo561 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

*Hi,
ich will endlich den Sommer zurück und aufs Wasser 
Gruß Udo































*


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@bacalo: das is aber kein bild sondern ne animation mim pc gemacht....hab ich hier schon in nem anderen forum gesehn|uhoh:


----------



## maxe-hh (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



AWU13 schrieb:


> @enorm
> werder ist doch nicht schlecht:q
> LG



oh, man. da hab ich mir selbst ins knie geschossen:q


----------



## Koalano1 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

So, ich hab auch noch ein paar

Stimmungsbild vom DEK

http://img20.*ih.us/img20/1329/img0298sd.jpg


Der-Fisch-gehört-ins-Wasser-Bilder

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/4993/img2185ma.jpg

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/1572/img0417iv.jpg

http://img697.*ih.us/img697/8716/img0635v.jpg

Schau mir in die Augen

http://img204.*ih.us/img204/5082/img2619q.jpg


----------



## snofla (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@ Koalano1

geile Fischaufnahmen #6#6#6


habe auch noch was

http://img30.*ih.us/img30/4305/62240183.jpg


http://img7.*ih.us/img7/2802/49743729.jpg​


----------



## Bellyboater (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Das ist mein Bild des Jahres 2009 weil es meine erste gute Meerforelle auf Fliege war.


----------



## Novice (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Schöne Bilder. 

@Udo: Habe mich gerade köstlich amüsiert. Nach deinen Bildern folgt deine Signatur mit Catch and Release


----------



## Udo561 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Novice schrieb:


> @Udo: Habe mich gerade köstlich amüsiert. Nach deinen Bildern folgt deine Signatur mit Catch and Release



Ach nee ,
bei der gilt das nicht , die habe ich vor 12 Jahren gefangen und hältere sie seit dem :q 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ex-elbangler (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Das ist mein bestes von 2009


----------



## Doanafischer (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*








Das sind meine top 3 von 09.

Der Butt deshalb, weil er den KöFi wie ein Karpfen das Brot direkt an der Oberfläche genommen hat. Ich hätte beinahe einen Herzinfarkt bekommen!:vik:


----------



## hechtangler_tom (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Schweden 2009


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@Udo561
Und so wie ich Udo kenne hat er lange suchen müßen bis er welche gefunden hat die er hier reinstellen kann, ohne ärger zu bekommen.
|jump:

Jaaahhhh Sommer, warm, fischen, grillen und Mücken, Boot, Wasser...


----------



## John Doe12 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Schöne Bilder hier, hab auch mal ein paar rausgesucht.

die ersten beiden aus Ostfriesland und Nummer drei aus den Niederlanden.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> @Udo561
> Und so wie ich Udo kenne hat er lange suchen müßen bis er welche gefunden hat die er hier reinstellen kann, ohne ärger zu bekommen.
> .



Ist schon schwer wenn man(n) Freundin hast die FKK Anhängerin ist :q
Den Ärger würde es allerdings nur von den Forenbetreiben geben 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Da sind ja mal wieder spitzenmäßige Bilder dazu gekommen #6


----------



## sc00b (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hier mal eins vom Möhnesee und das 2te vom Vereinsweiher nach ner Nachtschicht war glaube ich so ca 5,30


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

sehr schöne bilder sind dabei, aber die beiden geilsten sind für mich diese hier:



tok plaa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 128105





MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> http://img524.*ih.us/img524/940/salmonidenbrder2009.jpg



:vik: 1a nachwuchsangler! wenn man darauf nicht stolz sein kann, dann weiß ich auch nicht. :m

hier noch meine highlights:
(wobei eigentlich die situationen besonders toll waren und nicht unbedingt die fotos ...)


----------



## Carp-Riots (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hier mal 5 meiner lieblingsbilder...


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Und wenn die Kids denn größer werden dann wachsen die Fische so langsam mit :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

das war 2009


----------



## Hai2 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Ich hab aus meinem Urlaubsordner auch nochmal ein paar Bilder rausgesucht :q








































:k:k:k

Petri Heil ausm Norden#6


----------



## bo74 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> na solange Du nicht so Boot fährst, wie der Sänger Auto...



das ja bö(h)se#d


----------



## Hausmarke (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*
















Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder von der lezten Kuttertour 2009.Nichts besonderes aber es war ein klasse Tag mit viel Fisch.


----------



## Kleenus (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mein bestes Macrobild 2009 !
Eine Raupe. Was für eine habe ich nicht herausgefunden.


----------



## Bassey (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Hai2 schrieb:


> Ich hab aus meinem Urlaubsordner auch nochmal ein paar Bilder rausgesucht :q



Der Kerl hat wohl nen Piercing Fetisch gehabt... |bigeyes


----------



## bacalo (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



fabi123 schrieb:


> @bacalo: das is aber kein bild sondern ne animation mim pc gemacht....hab ich hier schon in nem anderen forum gesehn|uhoh:


 

Keine Animation!
Originalaufnahme, geschossen auf der Rückfahrt der MS Karoline.


----------



## --BassQ-- (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hier mal meine Lieblingsbilder


http://img141.*ih.us/img141/5876/30062009556.th.jpg
Dazu muss man nichts sagen :k

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/2649/01072009560.th.jpg
Schöner Sonnenirgendwas nochmal ^^

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/3883/16052009397.th.jpg
Mein erster Hecht :g


----------



## Bassey (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@ Gebuin: Wo ist dieses Gewässer?! Sieht echt klasse aus!!!


----------



## --BassQ-- (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Das sind einige Seen in der gegend um Karlsruhe/Bruchsal aber wie gesagt war ned oft erfolgreich aber wenn wars immer gut ^^


----------



## Tobi94 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Das hier ist mein Lieblingsbild:


----------



## versuchsangler (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

von mir auch eins...


----------



## BLADER II (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Glückwunsch an alle, klasse Bilder#6
Hab auch noch welche


----------



## Grundblei (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Ein paar Bilder vom Schwedenurlaub :


----------



## King Wetzel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

hab auch noch nen bild raus kramen können ist aus meiner kanu tour in masuren |wavey:


----------



## Walstipper (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Bodensee Trichter 09

http://img237.*ih.us/img237/7023/sl370014v.jpg

Der gute SQ61 :>

http://img687.*ih.us/img687/2047/img0575d.jpg

PS: Die Aufnahme von KHof ist wirklich die bildgewordene Inkarnation von Frost.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@bacalo: soll ich dir den thread raussuchen? da wurde mehr gepostet auch iwas mit nem hai oder so.... also ganz ehrlich wenn man genau hinschaut erkennt manns auch so....also bitte.....


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Geiles UW Bild Walstipper #6


----------



## NoSaint (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

[motzmodus_on]Hey hey, das wollen wir mal klarstellen, das UW Bild stammt aus meiner Hand, bzw meiner D10 :vik: [motzmodus_off]

Das und das vom Walstipper eingestellte Bild, sind wie ich finde, die besten UW Bilder von 2009, die wir gemacht haben...


----------



## surfer93 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Sehr schöne Bilder hier

Von mir auch mal zwei...
1. Mein erster Saibling gefangen in Dänemark auf Streamer
2. Vor einer Woche auf meinem Schüleraustausch in Norwegen am Drammenselva. Leider kein Erfolg gehab...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Geiles UW Bild Walstipper #6



ja, echt klasse! :k


----------



## Gufiwerfer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Schöner Sonnenuntergang in Duisburg am Rhein


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mein "favorit-Pic" weil einfach zu lustig ist und bleibt die Killer-Scholle mit dem Riesen-Hunger...! :q

Frei nach dem Motto, den Wurm schnapp ich mir und komm damit locker über den Winter...! :vik:


----------



## jerkfreak (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Wobei ich auch irgendwie find, dass das hier was hat...! Auch wenns weng komisch getroffen is, hats trotzdem was, wie sie abtaucht...! Einfach draufhalten und hoffen, dass ma sie halbwegs trifft...! #6

Der Abschied der 1,11m Schnapszahl-Dame...! Zurrück in die Tiefe mit dir...! |wavey:


----------



## StefanN :) (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@jerkfreak


geiles bild  

sind eh die geilsten  


MfG Stefan


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Der Hammer #6
Dieses Jahr muss das unbedingt was werden mit den Bodden! 
Und wenn es nur ein Wochenende ist...


----------



## feedermeister (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Schöner fusch =)


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hi,
ich freue mich schon wieder auf den Sommer , man(n) muss ja nicht unbedingt angeln. :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hehe, soo macht angeln so richtig Spass, he!?  Du Schlingel du...!


----------



## Stauvie (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

dafür braucht man dann aber bestimmt gaaaaaaanz spezielles gerät :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> , man(n) muss ja nicht unbedingt angeln. :vik:


 
Hast Du einen Harem....|bigeyes:q


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Na ja , ich bin eben vielseitig und habe außer angeln noch einige weitere Hobby´s  
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassey (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Na ja , ich bin eben vielseitig und habe außer angeln noch einige weitere Hobby´s
> Gruß Udo



Einschlägige Filmchen für die Ü18 Abteilung der Videothek drehen? |bigeyes


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Nee,
so einer bin ich nicht :q
Die Mädels habe ich ab und zu nur als Rutentester mit auf dem Boot 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nolfravel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

So, habe auch noch einmal ein wenig gekramt.
Diese Bilderfolge hat irgendwie was:



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Jow, hat was, des stimmt!!!


----------



## bw1 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Moin,

sind ja schöne Bilder zusammengekommen hier. Diese drei gehören zu meinen Lieblingsbildern 2009: laichende Karpfen, ein Bachforellenportrait und ein nächtliches Gewitter am Mittellandkanal.
















Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## fishingexpert87 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

hy coole pics wie groß war denn die bafo?? ich schätze sie auf 63cm


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Der Karpfen und das Gewitter ham so richtig was...! Goil!!!


----------



## bw1 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@experte

Gaaanz knapp daneben (43cm). Aber für meinen Bach schon sehr ordentlich.

Gru, Burkhard


----------



## snofla (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@ Burkhard 

feinste Aufnahmen


----------



## holk (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Hi ,

das ist mein Lieblingsbild ... ich find unser Schloß so schön:q

LG

Holger


----------



## Dirk170478 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Das ist aber auch ein tolles Schloß Holger!#6

Schade, dass sich der Typ mit dem Zwerghecht so in den Vordergrund drängt...


Gruß Dirk


----------



## jerkfreak (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Jow, wirklich ein schönes Bild!!!

Aber auch ein netter "Zwerghecht", wie ihn MFT so schön nennt...!


----------



## JonasH (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Ich hab da auch noch 1 schickes Naturfoto  Finde ich auch als negativ mega geil!


----------



## holk (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



> Schade, dass sich der Typ mit dem Zwerghecht so in den Vordergrund drängt...



@ Dirk ... der ließ sich beim besten Willen nicht vertreiben ... schlimm diese Poser :q

Gruß

Holger

P.S. Wenn ich dich das nächste mal in Norwegen treffe muss ich dich wohl mal knuddeln ... wegen dem Zwerghecht :q:q:q


----------



## Habakuk (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@bw1
Schöne Bilder, was hast du für eine Kamera?


----------



## bw1 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Eine Canon Eos 30D.

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. März 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Gerade ist mir mein persöhnliches Foto des Jahres '09 unter gekommen

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/1721/stintkoopp.jpg
Boardurgestein Fischkoop mit erstem "offiziellen" Stint'09, gebissen auf Wattwurm beim Buttangeln an HHer Fähranleger


----------



## AWU13 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Schönes Photo
!...mußte er denn noch gefüttert werden.
Sind doch auch kleiner lecker|bla:
LG


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. März 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

@AWU
dat ist doch fast ein kapitaler Stint, oder meinst du den Fänger?


----------



## stoffi2 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Aenes ´09


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Sonnenuntergang auf Rügen .... :k


----------



## HD4ever (10. März 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Na ja , ich bin eben vielseitig und habe außer angeln noch einige weitere Hobby´s
> Gruß Udo




wenn die nicht mehr alle bei dir aufs Schlauchi passen, komme ich mit meinem Boot mal gern längsseits ...  :m


----------



## Doc Plato (10. März 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*



HD4ever schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang auf Rügen .... :k




So eine Unverschämtheit! |supergri


 #6


----------



## bennson (10. März 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

3 aus Schweden:k



Einmal früh morgens








Siesta am Mittag







nachmittags auf einer Insel








@ll Klasse Bilder !!


----------



## schadstoff (7. April 2010)

*AW: Picture of the Year - Foto des Jahres 2009*

Mal meine schönsten 2009

Müritz Sonnenaufgang

http://s10.directupload.net/images/100407/3fjod8ht.jpg
http://s3.directupload.net/images/100407/bdc86je7.jpg
Ach Herrlich
http://s5.directupload.net/images/100407/3tqhemln.jpg
Mein Kumpel musste als Motiv herhalten 
http://s1.directupload.net/images/100407/rmd8j2nu.jpg
http://s10.directupload.net/images/100407/9z7295vx.jpg


----------

